# 7 month old out of control!



## CrystalG

Hi everyone, sorry it's been so long since I've last posted. I've been working full-time with 2 kids and a Golden! LOL! Max is now 7 months old and he is starting to get out of hand. He tries to grab food anywhere he can get it, even out of my kids hands and plates. He takes EVERYTHING and chews it until there is nothing left. When we have company he is the worst. He gets extremely excited and goes crazy for them to pet him. When they do he nips and 'mouths' them. He gets so excited he is literally flipping over on the floor and jumping (and with him being almost 60lbs, he's hard to handle). We have tried EVERYTHING to get him to obey us in the other issues, but it's almost like he tries to disobey us sometimes. Is he going through a 'teenage' stage? What is the best way to deal with all of these issues? PS: He can also be the sweetest dog in the world and loves to cuddle!


----------



## kaysy

Our Marty will be 7 mo tomorrow and we're going through some of the same things. He's pretty calm for a pup his age. If you're not already doing so, I'd strongly recommend a Halti. Start some serious training and when you're home the Halti should be on at all times, except when crated. We only eat at the table and if necessary (too much begging/bothering) he is crated. We don't have much company, but when we do, he is on a leash for greeting, and either settles down with a rawhide or gets crated. As I said Marty is a lower keyed golden (thankfully), but is yours getting enough exercise. I'm not an expert by any means, just thoughts.
Good luck.


----------



## Laurie

Have you taken Max to obedience training...if not, I think this would certainly help in learning some basics. Have you taught Max to "leave it" or "don't touch"? We taught our puppies this from the start and they won't take any food or treat until they're actually given it. If they do go toward something they shouldn't have, we simply say "leave it"....they may stare at it, but won't take it. 

Keeping Max crated or in an exercise pen during meals would help with him stealing from plates or your children's hands. It would also give you some peace and quiet during meals. 

We still have some issues with getting excited about greetings at the door...we don't use a leash.....I just call them and have them sit nicely until whoever walks in the door. Austin and Reno do well....Lincoln is learning!!!!

There are far more experienced people on the forum to help you out...these are just a couple of things that have worked for us.

BTW....Max is adorable!!


----------



## RedDogs

Basic training class! Depending on the ages of your kids, find a class that will allow them to come and participate. Ask about a class that includes a "go to mat" behavior so he can be around the family...but giving the kids a safe distance when eating.

(One thing I've taught my dogs to do is specific begging behaviors. One will go into a Down, with her head on the ground, to beg for food. I knew she would be around small kids a lot and this worked out beautifully. She saw a kid with food? She's splat on the ground and hope hope hope to get some!)

Re-evaluate your exercise schedule. Off property leash walks will be very beneficial. Mix up exercise (training, fetch, walks, hikes, swimming in warmer months, play time with other dogs) lengths and types.


----------



## Willow52

My guy is almost 7 months, and even though he's a pretty mellow guy, there is no eating below counter level when he's around! Our 4.y.o. granddaughter lives here and Hank can snatch a cookie from her hand faster than you can blink an eye. When guest arrive, you'd think he had springs in his feet! It's hard to ignore an 50-something lb. "puppy" lunging and kissing you as you come in the door. 

If we have guests or want to enjoy coffee/dessert in the livingroom, we gate him in the laundry room. It's just that teenage phase, it will pass.


----------



## nolefan

RedDogs said:


> (One thing I've taught my dogs to do is specific begging behaviors. One will go into a Down, with her head on the ground, to beg for food. I knew she would be around small kids a lot and this worked out beautifully. She saw a kid with food? She's splat on the ground and hope hope hope to get some!)


 
OK, I never thought of this idea.... how do I teach this trick? I have 3 kids, ages 3, 7 and 12 and I'm thinking that y0u might have a couple good pointers for me 

My puppy, Duncan, is 12 weeks and I think he's going to be a really neat dog. We have our last round of shots next week and will be starting puppy class. I've been working on some things here at home, but am looking forward to the structure of the class. He has sit like a champ, we're half way there with down. Now if we could just get "off" 

Thanks!


----------



## CrystalG

kaysy said:


> Our Marty will be 7 mo tomorrow and we're going through some of the same things. He's pretty calm for a pup his age. If you're not already doing so, I'd strongly recommend a Halti. Start some serious training and when you're home the Halti should be on at all times, except when crated. We only eat at the table and if necessary (too much begging/bothering) he is crated. We don't have much company, but when we do, he is on a leash for greeting, and either settles down with a rawhide or gets crated. As I said Marty is a lower keyed golden (thankfully), but is yours getting enough exercise. I'm not an expert by any means, just thoughts.
> Good luck.


Thanks for the advice. I'm not familiar with the Halti, is it like a harness? We eat our meals at the table, but sometimes if the kids are watching a movie they will have a snack in front of the tv. You can see Max's eyes just going crazy waiting for the opportunity to grab it....he reminds me of the dog in the movie Beethoven! We don't have much company either, but when we do look out. He's only really excited for the first few minutes, then he settles down somewhat. He does get quite a bit of exercise too. Thanks again.


----------



## CrystalG

Laurie said:


> Have you taken Max to obedience training...if not, I think this would certainly help in learning some basics. Have you taught Max to "leave it" or "don't touch"? We taught our puppies this from the start and they won't take any food or treat until they're actually given it. If they do go toward something they shouldn't have, we simply say "leave it"....they may stare at it, but won't take it.
> 
> Keeping Max crated or in an exercise pen during meals would help with him stealing from plates or your children's hands. It would also give you some peace and quiet during meals.
> 
> We still have some issues with getting excited about greetings at the door...we don't use a leash.....I just call them and have them sit nicely until whoever walks in the door. Austin and Reno do well....Lincoln is learning!!!!
> 
> There are far more experienced people on the forum to help you out...these are just a couple of things that have worked for us.
> 
> BTW....Max is adorable!!


Thanks for the comment on Max! Your dogs are gorgeous as well....how do you do it with 3 Goldens?! He hasn't been to obedience training, but I'm really leaning towards that to get some ground with him. He knows 'don't touch' but seems to have a hard time resisting it. When he isn't cooperating we will put him in his crate, and it seems to help for the time but he always seems to have trouble resisting it! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## CrystalG

RedDogs said:


> Basic training class! Depending on the ages of your kids, find a class that will allow them to come and participate. Ask about a class that includes a "go to mat" behavior so he can be around the family...but giving the kids a safe distance when eating.
> 
> (One thing I've taught my dogs to do is specific begging behaviors. One will go into a Down, with her head on the ground, to beg for food. I knew she would be around small kids a lot and this worked out beautifully. She saw a kid with food? She's splat on the ground and hope hope hope to get some!)
> 
> Re-evaluate your exercise schedule. Off property leash walks will be very beneficial. Mix up exercise (training, fetch, walks, hikes, swimming in warmer months, play time with other dogs) lengths and types.


Thanks for your advice. I really like the idea of teaching specific begging behaviors....great idea. My husband thinks Max is too old to get him out of his bad habits....how old is too old to train a dog anyway?


----------



## GoldenOwner12

never too old to teach a dog have you heard the saying never to old to teach an old dog new tricks. Your puppy is only 7 months old his still a baby goldens don't really fully mature till 2-4 years old depends on the dog. 
What i would do is for an hour each day break this hour up 2 to 3 times a day and train your dog sit,drop,stay,come,leave etc. I got my Shelley when she was 14 weeks old and within 3 weeks she knew sit,drop,stay and come all done with distractions eg my other dog Einstein around. Shelley now at 20 months old knows sit,drop,stay,sit/stay,drop/stay,come,ignore,leave,halt and wait. We took them to our new house we just brought and this place has no front gate so if they wanted they could have taken off but nope, My guys have been trained not to pass the house or any gate unless i tell them. They also won't leave my sight and if i leave there sight they come looking for me once they have found me they go back and lay down. 

It will take time and patience to teach any dog just spend as much time with him/her playing,training etc. When i take them for walks its not just walking i throw in sits and drops. I have even got both my dogs looking both ways before crossing a road.


----------



## Ljilly28

Try giving Max a spot that you DO want him to be for meals, greeting guests, etc as well as addressing the behavior that you don't want. It's easy to teach him the command "go to bed". Give him a nice bed or mat near the family's activities, and tether him there with a leash. Give him a kong or bone to keep him occupied. Dogs tend to repeat what they practice, so set him up to be successful by creatively managing him for a few months until the good behaviors become second nature.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Right off: obedience class. Our Penny was a real challenge. My learning how to teach her was the best time and money I ever spent!

We taught a specific behavior for jumping. We'd hold our arm in front, bent at the elbow. Tap our forearm and say "Paws". She knew she could put her paws on our arm. She actually learned this and would sit in front of us in what I can the 'active sit'...all wiggly, tail awaggin', literally turning herself inside out with anticipation.

One thing you can do about snatching food from the kids is have them eat at the table. I know it's hard, kids want to carry their food around and snack while they play but that would be one very easy way to minimize one of the problems.

I suggest keeping him on a leash when people come over. Allow him to greet but be ready to keep him mannerly. With the leash on, you can more effectively teach him the right way to greet from the wrong way.


----------



## momtoMax

It sounds like Max is in charge at your house. When you say everything, can you be more specific? What things have you tried and what things have failed miserably?

My Max will countersurf as well if I leave food out unattended. I know the biggest problem in our home is his relationship with my 8 year old. Max sees Leif on his level and therefore, acts a lot differently towards him than towards me. I think the hardest thing with a puppy is finding a way to get your child and your dog to have the correct relationship. So as for how to get your dog better around your kids, I have not much advice other than to say we are going through this part as well. I am having my son do trick sessions with Max hoping that will help with the child is higher in the pack mentality.

BTW, I just love your dogs name!!


----------



## LibertyME

CrystalG said:


> Thanks for your advice. I really like the idea of teaching specific begging behaviors....great idea. My husband thinks Max is too old to get him out of his bad habits....how old is too old to train a dog anyway?


_Thankfully_ one of the great things about Goldens is that they love to learn their whole life long! These are behaviors that can be resolved with management and training!!!
Hang in there!!


----------



## mylissyk

I strongly recommend "Nothing in Life is Free", if you do a web search you will find it, and how to use it. Basically it makes the dog work for everything he gets, and teaches him you are the provider so he needs to listen to you. It works well to teach the dog children need to be obeyed too.

(...the Halti or Gentle Leader are head collars with a loop that goes around their nose, helps to stop them from pulling...)


----------



## CrystalG

GoldenOwner12 said:


> never too old to teach a dog have you heard the saying never to old to teach an old dog new tricks. Your puppy is only 7 months old his still a baby goldens don't really fully mature till 2-4 years old depends on the dog.
> What i would do is for an hour each day break this hour up 2 to 3 times a day and train your dog sit,drop,stay,come,leave etc. I got my Shelley when she was 14 weeks old and within 3 weeks she knew sit,drop,stay and come all done with distractions eg my other dog Einstein around. Shelley now at 20 months old knows sit,drop,stay,sit/stay,drop/stay,come,ignore,leave,halt and wait. We took them to our new house we just brought and this place has no front gate so if they wanted they could have taken off but nope, My guys have been trained not to pass the house or any gate unless i tell them. They also won't leave my sight and if i leave there sight they come looking for me once they have found me they go back and lay down.
> 
> It will take time and patience to teach any dog just spend as much time with him/her playing,training etc. When i take them for walks its not just walking i throw in sits and drops. I have even got both my dogs looking both ways before crossing a road.


Thank you very much for the excellent advice. I am going to give that hour per day a try. Max won't let me out of his sight either...he'll come looking for me if he doesn't see me right away! Thanks again!


----------

